# early miscarriage /chemical pregnancy /implantation failure



## louloulouisa

Please god, please someone help me.

I have been trying to for a baby since may this year. the first month we tried I believe I fell pregnant but unfortunately I came on, very heavy & crampy, backache and i had clots.

nothing happened for 2 months.

the next time I fell pregnant, I done an early HPT and it was positive, but unfortunately the same thing happened. but even though I get a positive HPT, by the time I go and get a blood test it comes back negative.

my doctor said its normal, and not to do an early test, and try to relax. 

I have taken his advice but I believe has happened 3 times since. what is so depressing is that i feel like no one believes that i am getting pregnant - because i have no way to prove its happening.

each time, It seems that I spend less and less time being in the early stages of pregnancy, - the first month i thought i was pregnant, i had the symptoms for about a week, and then as each month goes by i have the symptoms for less and less time.

Is this normal? has anyone else experienced this, and then found a problem/ become pregnant? 

i feel so low

thanks for your help

Louloulouisa xxx


----------



## ZoeBunny

LouLou

You aren't alone... I had a chemical pregnancy just as you describe earlier on this year. 

In my case I have a potential luteal phase deficiency, where my luteal phase may not/is not long enough for the fertilised egg to implant itself fully into my uterus lining before my period starts - so I get +HPT's and then AF starts.

The last time it happened I got a +HPT at 9, 10 & 11 but a BFN 12DPO. Most pregnancies which go to full term get +HPT from 13/14DPO. So if a girl waits to test until 12DPO+ and gets a BFN she may never know that she might have experienced a chemical pregnancy prior to her test date. That's why it is always best to wait until the day AF is due, or after to test.

Unfortunately it is extremely common and very normal for your body to do this, it's just that the TTC process we all go through and the constant urge to POAS in the 2WW is something that makes us more aware of what is going on within our bodies. Many girls have them without them knowing about it.

Do you chart at all? do you know what length your luteal phase is? It may help to find out and speak to your doctor about it. 

I'm sorry you have had to go through such an awful experience. Please take some comfort that is not your fault and that you are most certainly not alone. 
:hugs: xxx


----------



## louloulouisa

Hi Zoebunny

thank you so much for your reply. sorry to hear you too had a chemical pregnancy.:hugs:

I did do a BBT chart for a few months, and my LP seemed fine. but the more chem pregnancies i have, it shortens the LP but only by 2 days now.

when my doctor said don't test, or do BBT, i cut it all out, as i thought maybe i'm stressing myself out.

I believed the doctor when he said it does happen, but now i've had 5, I'm worried that its an immune issue or something, but feel hopeless because he will not help me until i have been trying for 1 year, and I am so nervous that it will happen again. I'm worried to keep trying as the time is becoming less and less that i am having pregnancy symptoms, and if it is an immune thing, i'm worried that i am actually doing more harm than good???

thanks :hug: Louisa xxx


----------



## cbb

louloulouisa said:


> Hi Zoebunny
> 
> thank you so much for your reply. sorry to hear you too had a chemical pregnancy.:hugs:
> 
> I did do a BBT chart for a few months, and my LP seemed fine. but the more chem pregnancies i have, it shortens the LP but only by 2 days now.
> 
> when my doctor said don't test, or do BBT, i cut it all out, as i thought maybe i'm stressing myself out.
> 
> I believed the doctor when he said it does happen, but now i've had 5, I'm worried that its an immune issue or something, but feel hopeless because he will not help me until i have been trying for 1 year, and I am so nervous that it will happen again. I'm worried to keep trying as the time is becoming less and less that i am having pregnancy symptoms, and if it is an immune thing, i'm worried that i am actually doing more harm than good???
> 
> thanks :hug: Louisa xxx


Hi Louisa,

I'd just like to say I am having exactly the same symptoms as you are and was starting to go nuts because I was beginning to think I was the only one this was happening to! 

I've had four possible chemical pregnancies so far, the first one lasted six weeks and the symptoms with this one were strongest. Since then they've only lasted four and the symptoms have been 'duller' but definately there. 

I have the opposite problem from the poster above as I seem to ovulate right after my AF finishes so I don't know if because I'm conceiving too early in my cycle that the embryo cannot establish properly or if its immune related.

I also wonder if the stronger first pregnancy caused a hormonal imbalance when I miscarried which has effected subsequent pregnancies. 

Like you however I haven't been trying for long enough for my Doctor to take any notice of me. For my last couple of cycles I have also been getting my AF cramps a week and half before I'm due even due on, which I've never suffered from before. That suggests to me that somethings happened to my hormones.

If you want to get in contact about this my email is claire_anne63 at hotmail.com, as I'd really like to speak to someone else who's going through this.

I've heard this kind of thing is actually quite common and that 70% of pregnancies fail like this in the first 4-6 weeks, its just that most women don't notice because there are no symptoms. Perhaps you an I are just more sensitive to early pregnancy symptoms which is why we notice?


----------



## dorothyj

ive had several chemical preg bn thru several tests everythin comes bk norm. The only issue they found was that i have pcos n my hubby have low sperm count they had me on clomid but made no difference still only chem preg! we had bn ttc 3 yrs n 5 months wit only chem preg went 2 fertility specialists (2) n only thing they could advise was a process in which they start basically wit ivf but they "drill" n2 the embyro 2 get it started b4 implanting! Unfortunately most insurances do not cover this & basic ivf starts around $20,000 without the "drilling" so this is not an option 4 us. We have recently decided 2 take a break in ttc cause i cant take the stress nemore! 1 month after we quit trying i had another chemical preg this time only lasting 4 days! i wish u better luck than we had & hope this answered ur ?


----------



## louloulouisa

Hi Ladies

I finally found out what was wrong with me, I had an overactive immune system that was fighting off all my poor little embies, I had treatment and now have a little baby boy :happydance:

For more info just search for "The other reason for miscarriage & unexplained infertility, how I overcame it, maybe you can too" and it should come up.

:dust: to everyone

Louloulouisa xxx


----------



## lipsty

Congratulations! x


----------



## Gwenina

Congratulations, nice to see a happy outcome. Thanks for coming back and updating us.


----------



## Aiatalla

congratulations dear
you seems to say my same case
i am ttc for 5 years ago,i have 3 chemical pregnancies,one of which was an IVF trial,each time my pregnancy get shorter than the previous one.
i did many lab. tests,and my husband also,all of them were good,my doctor can not detect the exact cause for my case.
really ladies i am very depressed,really i need your support and help
i though that i will not have babies ever,what shall you advice me to do?


----------



## dorothyj

glad 2 hear things worked out 4 u! keep us updated need happy stories! pleez read am i bn selfish thread n give me sum advice


----------



## Miss Broody

I have a couple of questions as I am still new to all this.

This cycle I had really bad cramps from about 6dpo to 2 days pre my period and then
I had nausea for three days from 8dpo.

On a normal cycle I get cramps right before AF only. I am also really heavy this month and worried that I had failed implantation or similar.

What are the symptoms?

X


----------



## lissyloulou

louloulouisa,
i can't find the post you mentioned 'The other reason for miscarriage & unexplained infertility, how I overcame it, maybe you can too'.

can anyone else find it?

i have NK Killer cells and i wonder if it is about this ?

thanks.


----------



## wania

Hi to all

I am also trying to conceive since 1&half year but did not get pregnant, went to doctor he did all test including hormonal assays, HCG, U/S scan and my husband seminal fluid analysis and all test came out to be normal except my thyroid levels which were low now i m on thyroid tablet. since 5 months thyroid levels r in normal range but i m failed to conceive i dnt know whats going on.i do feel some pregnancy symptoms thrice and this month i had my periods 1 week after as expected and i do feel some preg symptoms but end up with periods can anyone suggest me what should i do now? someone was telling abt hyper immune thing i want to know that what test dr told them and how was it treated?

thanks


----------

